# Помогло ли Вам ношение корсета при сколиозе?



## Александр79 (26 Мар 2015)

Очень интересно мнение исключительно пациентов о результатах ношения корсета при сколиозе. Помогает ли реально корсет или наоборот от него больше вреда, чем пользы? Хотелось бы слышать о реальных фактах, а не домыслы и ни чем необоснованные страхи о том, что могло бы быть без его использования. Только факты, пожалуйста.


----------

